# X-Series results at Portage?



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Does anyone know the results from the X-series tourney yesterday at Portage?


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

First place had 21.10 pounds, I saw it posted on their facebook page


----------

